# سيارة نصف نقل



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ماذا تسمّون هذا النوع من السيارات في لهجتكم؟
http://content.bezaat.com.s3-external-3.amazonaws.com/9f515319-9791-4f4b-8f67-0743562b210d.jpg​


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان نسميها "بيك أب"‏


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب نسمّيها بّيكوبّ


----------

